# Solved: Palm won't hotsync



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

I upgraded my motherboard and cpu and not I cannot get my pda to sync. I've replaced the cradle twice, but the computer refuses to recognize the usb connection.

Initially, when I hooked up the new motherboard, I accidently connected the firewire connections to the usb connectors, which resulted in frying a couple of usb devices (a portable flash drive, my cordless trackball, and the original cradle for my palm). I discovered the cross connections and corrected the problem. I replaced the flash drive, the trackball and the pda cradle. The flash drive and trackball work perfectly.

I've replaced the pda cradle twice, and still cannot manage to hotsync. Nor can I get my laptop to sync, even though I successfully installed the software on it and synced prior to the upgrade.

I have attempted the resolutions on the palm website to no avail.

I have a Tungston t3.

My desktop:
Windows XP Pro SP2
1.85 GHz AMD Athlon 64 3000 cpu
KV2 motherboard
1 Gig RAM

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

My desktop is


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

was your plam connected to the cradle when the cradle fried?

Have you checked to ensure that your computer is even recognizing the palm device on its system? My Computer--> Properties --> Hardware -->Device Manager--> expand the USB contollers file tree and see if the device appears there. If so check to see that it is enabled and that the power settings are not turned off.

Second... and I know you have checked the site... but have you checked the USB drivers for your palm? If not have you reinstalled the software?


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

If I remember correctly, it was connected.

Device Manager does not show the palm. What I get, if I get anything, is an error message that an unknown device has malfunctioned in the system tray.

I have downloaded the software upgrade and installed it.

The palm works; I just can't sync it to my computer, which makes things difficult. And I don't want to have to replace it at this time.

Any clues?


----------



## jflash (Jun 16, 2005)

Make sure the HotSync manager is running. (Start->Programs (or All Programs in XP)->Palm Desktop->HotSync Manager). Many times, I have not gotten my m125 to sync, and it was because the HotSync Manager was off. Good Luck!


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

The hotsync manager is running, and it is configured for the usb connection. When I press the hotsync button, a green light, signaling a connection, flickers briefly in the port, and then I get an error message about the unknown device malfunctioning. I have attempted this on both the desktop and the laptop with the same results.

Any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

If your palm is configured correctly it should not be an issue, it almost sounds like the installed software is not recognizing the device as a Palm (which it should once the software has been installed). Have you tried another USB port?

If you can find it... Chapura Pocket Mirror is a good interface program to try when hotsync does not work.

My only thought on this (take it for what its worth) is that the interface cradle/USB is fried, thus the palm still doesnt work because it cannot communicate with the cradle/CPU. You can test this if you install software on another CPU and see if you can sync it on that computer... if it does your palm syncs OK on the test computer then the problem lies in the CPU and its software.

We had a similar issue here, but we ended up downloading a usb driver for the palm software... and this resolved the issue.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

I have tried syncing on different ports and on different computers. I have tried it with two new cradles. It will not sync.

I have downloaded and installed the latest software from Palm, to no avail. I continually get the message on my Palm that "the connection between your handheld computer and the desktop could not be established. Please check your setup and try again." I have checked the setup.

The cradle charges the pda, but hot sync will NOT work. I will uninstall the software on my laptop and reinstall it to see if that does any good, but I have serious doubts.

Everything worked before I fried the usb connection on the original cradle. Now, nothing works.

Any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I hate to say this but it is sounding more and more like the palm is the defective item now... if you have tried this on multiple CPU's and with multiple cables... with the same result, its more than likely the palm (which doesnt mean that it wont work... it may just mean that somewhere under the hood a connection that deals with communications is fried. Last thing for me to ask... the connection settins on the palm are set to USB/serial?


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

The connection is set to cradle/cable on the palm. I have changed nothing on it. If I cannot hot sync, I guess I'm going to have to look into replacing the unit, which I really do not want to do.

Is there any way to economically and rapidly repair the unit?

Thanks.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I would say that 'No' is going to be your best answer, unless you have some sort of extended warranty on it. Most small items are so integrated that fixing of the item itself would cost more than posibly replacing it.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your assistance. It appears that I will have to replace the unit.


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

You may not have to replace that Palm just yet. I'm not totally familiar with the Tungsten devices, but have you tried doing an infrared sync to your laptop?


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

I got a bluetooth adapter and managed to sync the device, but it was extremely slow. Furthermore, it was very difficult to set up the bluetooth so that I could sync between the desktop and the computer. And that did not address the problem of charging the battery.

I need to be able to sync between the pda, the desktop and the laptop, when I use the laptop, so bluetooth is not necessarily the best option; especially if it is very slow. Additionally,the unit was a refurbished unit to begin with and was missing some screws on its case. I really liked the unit, but I have already replaced it with a Tungsten T5. Everything now works seamlessly.

Thanks again, for all your replies.


----------

